# Trying to ease my wood separation insanity!



## cabomhn (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everybody. I have not been on here in a while, mostly because I have been extremely busy with work and travel, etc. Since I am back from school, I don't have access to a woodshop for the summer, and my tools here are very limited. So, I was dying to find something wood-related to do and I came up with something for my dorm room. I was lucky enough to win a prize in the luck of the Irish competition on St. Patty's day, and win the box of exotic scraps from JMC seen here...

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=1128&page=9

So, this is what I came up with....

[attachment=7966]

I'm fairly happy with how this came out and I think I at least mostly did some justice for the awesome scraps. I have a little more finish work to do on this and have to hide the sides so you can't see the plywood base but it's almost there. Just thought I would share!

- Matt


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks good!

Glad to have you back Matt.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 20, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Hello everybody. I have not been on here in a while, mostly because I have been extremely busy with work and travel, etc. Since I am back from school, I don't have access to a woodshop for the summer, and my tools here are very limited. So, I was dying to find something wood-related to do and I came up with something for my dorm room. I was lucky enough to win a prize in the luck of the Irish competition on St. Patty's day, and win the box of exotic scraps from JMC seen here...
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=1128&page=9
> 
> ...





cabomhn said:


> I'm fairly happy with how this came out and I think I at least mostly did some justice for the awesome scraps. I have a little more finish work to do on this and have to hide the sides so you can't see the plywood base but it's almost there. Just thought I would share!
> 
> - Matt


----------

